# Getting 5.1 via GPU>HDMI>TV>S/PDIF Toslink>AMP possible?



## rey384 (Sep 8, 2019)

Hey guys, I want to get 5.1 but have a problem with that. The way I have actually connected everything is audo/video transferred to TV using HDMI then audio transferred with S/PDIF Toslink to my AMP. The problem is when I open sound panel on Windows 10 and want to configure TV settings to 5.1 there is only Stereo.

Im using motherboard MSI B450 Tomahawk so audio controller is ALC892 with driver version 6.0.1.8581
GPU is MSI R9 270
AMP Samsung HT-DS900
TV Samsung LE22B650T6W


----------



## TheLostSwede (Sep 8, 2019)

Looks like your TV only accepts stereo input.
Same as my monitor.





You might have some menu option on the TV to change that though.


----------



## rey384 (Sep 8, 2019)

Unfortunately this TV have so poor options in sound menu, only options I can change are mode (Film, Music etc.), equalizer,auto volume and audio source :/ 
Additionally I don't have internal S/PDIF out on my motherboard so can't extend with S/PDIF header. Looks like best option is to change motherboard for one with optical out or just buy some soundboard.


----------



## Toothless (Sep 8, 2019)

Time to get a real 5.1 surround speaker setup.


----------



## Athlonite (Sep 8, 2019)

I'd buy a decent sound card to take over the job of that not so great Realtek ALC892


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 8, 2019)

Best option is a HDMI receiver.  Don't use optical; it can only handle 5.1 if it's lossy.


----------



## CityCultivator (Sep 8, 2019)

I have nearly the exact same setup as you and I have implemented successfully DDL.  I did not try DTSi as my HTIB does not support DTS.
1)      Check whether the TV is set to output on SPDIF as raw, not PCM.  This is critical.  If there is no such option, DTSi may not work at all.
2)      Check whether your TV supports supported encoded formats.  if not, use the latest Custom Resolution Utility to enable DTS as a supported encoded format.
a.       Download and open CRU.​b.       Find the TV.​c.       go to extension block and see if there is already a CEA-861 block present there.  If present, then edit that one.  Else create an extension.​d.       click the "add..." below data block.  Select/Edit audio formats in the radio button list.​e.       in the audio formats dialog, add DTS from the format dropdown at the top of the box.​f.        Click OK on every dialog until CRU closes.​g.       Unplug and plug the TV to see whether DTS is available.​3)      Enable DTSi encoding
a.       Download APO Driver.​b.       Install the utility and select DTS Connect APO.​c.       After installation, open FX Configurator in Start Menu.​d.       Find your TV in the top dropdown.​e.       Click the product Config Tool in the right window.​f.        Select and apply DTS Connect.​g.       Go to advanced tab of the sound device control panel.​h.       Select and apply DTS in the list.​4)      Set any applications you use to output as 5.1. The DTS encoder will encode the 5.1 signal. Do not use any exclusive mode options.



Athlonite said:


> I'd buy a decent sound card to take over the job of that not so great Realtek ALC892


SPDIF? Soundcard? SPDIF is all digital. Decent sound card is not worth for digital.


----------



## rey384 (Sep 8, 2019)

Did everything and have error with "This device don't support this format" on attached screen. So looks my TV is trash.


----------



## CityCultivator (Sep 8, 2019)

rey384 said:


> Did everything and have error with "This device don't support this format" on attached screen. So looks my TV is trash.


Post a picture of the Supported Formats tab.
After that restart your computer and try again.


----------



## rey384 (Sep 8, 2019)

As you wish, here's screen from Supported Formats.


----------



## CityCultivator (Sep 8, 2019)

rey384 said:


> As you wish, here's screen from Supported Formats.


Did restart work?


----------



## rey384 (Sep 8, 2019)

Nope, still same thing :/


----------



## CityCultivator (Sep 8, 2019)

rey384 said:


> Nope, still same thing :/


Try Dolby Digital.
Open Maintainence Driver in start menu.
Add Dolby DS1.
Reopen FX Configurator.
Use Product Config Tool to apply Dolby Digital Plus (HDMI/SPDIF).
Go to advanced tab of the sound device control panel.
Select and apply Dolby Digital in the list.
If it still does not apply, try again after a restart.


----------



## rey384 (Sep 8, 2019)

Did that, again no support error. After restart same thing.


----------



## CityCultivator (Sep 8, 2019)

rey384 said:


> Did that, again no support error. After restart same thing.


Well, at this point, I think you can't have DDL/DTSi.
Does DD/DTS movie bitstreaming work?


----------



## rey384 (Sep 8, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> Well, at this point, I think you can't have DDL/DTSi.
> Does DD/DTS movie bitstreaming work?


Opening movie with 5.1 audio changed AMP status from PCM to nothing, like no recognize any audio format. Same when open LAV Audio Decoder on Status Tab.


----------



## CityCultivator (Sep 9, 2019)

rey384 said:


> Opening movie with 5.1 audio changed AMP status from PCM to nothing, like no recognize any audio format. Same when open LAV Audio Decoder on Status Tab.


Your TV does not allow for raw bitstreaming. You will need to connect audio via another method.
Search for USB-spdif devices.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 9, 2019)

optical/SPDIF *is* only stereo, you need 5.1 compressed audio to get more than that, and as you've learned not every device can support that (sound cards, TV's, etc every device in the chain must support it)

You can get HDMI->toslink splitter devices, a HDMI receiver, a USB soundcard... but every option will require you to spend money


----------



## silentbogo (Sep 9, 2019)

If my memory serves me right, we had a similar discussion a couple of years ago. If you are simply trying to reduce the number of cables going from PC to your TV/Home theater and the receiving device only supports stereo, then you can try cheap chinese HDMI audio extractors. What's cool, is that since that last discussion there appeared a few interesing models meant exactly for the thing you want.






						Amazon.com: ViewHD HDMI Audio Receiver Extractor | Optical Toslink + L/R Stereo Analog Converter Outputs | 1080P 3D | Model: VHD-H2HSAs / VHD-H2HSAi: Electronics
					

Amazon.com: ViewHD HDMI Audio Receiver Extractor | Optical Toslink + L/R Stereo Analog Converter Outputs | 1080P 3D | Model: VHD-H2HSAs / VHD-H2HSAi: Electronics



					www.amazon.com
				




Not sure how reliable that ting is, but at $14 it's the cheapest option you have.


----------



## londiste (Sep 9, 2019)

This is not as simple question as it sounds. Each thing in the chain of things involved has a part to play and be a potential bottleneck.
- Getting 5.1 audio through HDMI of GPU is easy, you probably have drivers installed and it works.
- HDMI can fit 5.1 in raw data through it, this is usually fine as well.
- TV has a largest part to play.
- SPDIF can not fit raw 5.1 through it and you would need encoded stream for that - one of the Dolby encodings.
- Amp is probably fine given it is remotely recent, it should be able to read the common encodings from the stream.

TV is the most common bottleneck here and you probably need to delve into technical specifications of your TV to see what it is capable of.
Note that raw 5.1 signal comes in from HDMI and the same signal needs to be output in encoded way. Most TVs do not do that.
Some TVs can do passthrough but getting Dolby encoded stream out from PC is more difficult than it would seem. Unless you have an audio card with drivers that feature this, it is hacking and tricks to try and get it to work. Even then, again, most TVs do not support passing that signal through and may mess with it.
If TV only accepts stereo, you can be pretty sure making it take in and even less put out 5.1 signal is not going to happen.

The best answer is an HDMI-capable amp/receiver between computer and TV.


----------



## Conholio (May 7, 2020)

CityCultivator said:


> Try Dolby Digital.
> Open Maintainence Driver in start menu.
> Add Dolby DS1.
> Reopen FX Configurator.
> ...



I have a Setup where my Graphics Card AMD 5700 xt is connected to Phillips TV.
The TV is then via HDMI ARC connected to a Sonos Sorround System.

I have done all the steps with the APO Driver and were able to select "Dolby Digital" as default format, and the System is also playing sound.
However i am not able to select anything else from Stereo in the Configuration Menu. I am only able to select Stereo.

I also checked with CRU, and it seems like my TV should support 6 channels within "DTS", "AC-3" and 8 channels  for "E-AC-3".
But windows does not seem to recognize?
Am i missing something?

Help is much appreciated


----------



## CityCultivator (May 7, 2020)

Conholio said:


> I have a Setup where my Graphics Card AMD 5700 xt is connected to Phillips TV.
> The TV is then via HDMI ARC connected to a Sonos Sorround System.
> 
> I have done all the steps with the APO Driver and were able to select "Dolby Digital" as default format, and the System is also playing sound.
> ...


Which configuration menu?
Edit: Make a new thread to explain your problem.


----------



## AAF Optimus (May 24, 2020)

There is the possibility of combining APO Driver + CRU (Custom Resolution Utility), where the latter can be used to add supports for 5.1 multichannel to any monitor/TV.


----------

